# Alternative to French Polish



## Stevekir (31 Oct 2007)

I have two 3 ft by 2 ft mahogany pieces (each a single board) which I have made into a dining table top. The pieces are badly faded and dented and scratched so I will sand them down to fresh wood.

The problem is that most people under 40 these days do not know about French Polish and put wet and hot things on it. 25 years ago Furniglas (RIP) made a polyurethane rubbing polish which was surprisingly good. It is easy to get a good polish on turned wood which withstands modern use. So:

Is there a preparation that provides the beauty of French Polish (or nearly so) but which will be more robust for a dining table? 

Thanks.


----------



## Stevekir (2 Nov 2007)

I have discovered Fiddes Table Top Polish:

http://www.fiddes.co.uk/docs/pages/prod ... letopp.htm

which seems to be what I want.


----------



## johnnyb (2 Nov 2007)

w.s. jenkins sell a full full range of polishes with modified shellac table top polish or even acid catalysed brush on lacquer than can be pulled over. morrells make a very tough water based lacquer that could be applied with a quality paint pad. ps patina would also make a good finish.


----------



## DaveL (3 Nov 2007)

Hi Steve,

Glad you found something for the job, your link has been hit by our spam trap, it will stop when you have a few more posts to your name.

Here is the link, http://www.fiddes.co.uk/docs/pages/prod ... letopp.htm 
Please let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Stevekir (3 Nov 2007)

Thanks. W S Jenkins' site looks interesting.


----------

